# You better behave if you own a Ford Vehicle with GPS



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

> Ford's Global VP/Marketing and Sales, Jim Farley, said something both sinister and obvious during a panel discussion about data privacy today at CES, the big electronics trade show in Las Vegas.
> 
> Because of the GPS units installed in Ford vehicles, Ford knows when many of its drivers are speeding, and where they are while they're doing it.


http://www.businessinsider.com/ford-exec-gps-2014-1#ixzz2puo4Oq5f


----------



## thefasninja (Nov 30, 2013)

There are two condition buy or not ford 
Because if we are going to speed up then we are in loss that we have been tracking 
but option 911 are also the good one 
So what do you think ekim68?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

hate to break it to you, but it ain't just ford, and it definitely aint new......this tech came in the second gps was installed in cars. got a lot more powerful with onstar.


----------



## rambler957 (Dec 15, 2013)

I believe GM is doing this already with OnStar.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On-star


----------



## thefasninja (Nov 30, 2013)

How many companies are using this system in their cars? ford GM(onstar)....


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

People will be using GPS to navigate their way to the bathroom soon!! 

Me I use an OS map, my eyes and brain. I also watch where I'm going which I'm sure people who rely on GPS don't.!!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

thefasninja said:


> So what do you think ekim68?


 I think it's time To walk more, and it helps my skinny legs..


----------

